# 1967 GTO leak between booster/master cylinder



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

I am new to your forum, so not sure how this works for sure. I have just purchased a 1967 GTO with front disc brakes. I have fluid leaking down between the vacuum booster and the master cylinder. It looks like it has been leaking for a while, however the brake light has just come on. I was surprised to see it worked. The brakes seem to work fine with a good pedal. Is there some sort of gasket between them or is the master cylinder shot? Or both? If I have to replace one should I do the whole works at once?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You have a blown/leaking rear cup seal in the master cylinder. No worries about the power booster. Cover the fenders/engine bay for protection, remove the master cylinder, and rebuild it or replace it. Bench bleed the new master before installing it. Done right, you won't even need to bleed the brakes at the wheels.


----------

